# Bass fishing with my wife



## Twig Man (Jul 8, 2012)

Went fishing with Freda today and tore em up. Freda caught the big one of the day on a zara spook.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 8, 2012)

looks like a real good day twig an congates to the mrs on that lunker love walkin the dog with old zara


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 9, 2012)

Nice fish........


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 9, 2012)

Fishing is kinda like cutting fire wood. Cutting fire wood warms you twice. You get to enjoy the fishing and , then the eating.
Nice haul, there.


----------



## drycreek (Jul 9, 2012)

Great catch of fish, love fried fish even though I know it ain't healthy (but).


----------



## Kenbo (Jul 12, 2012)

Now that's some nice looking bass. Awesome haul


----------



## LoneStar (Jul 12, 2012)

Nice fish, but seriously man couldn;t you have waited to hi-jack somebody elses for sale thread with these pics


----------



## Twig Man (Jul 13, 2012)

LoneStar said:


> Nice fish, but seriously man couldn;t you have waited to hi-jack somebody elses for sale thread with these pics



Thought about it but I think Kevin already had enough fish on his fbe thread LOL


----------

